# Moving to Detroit....



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, I need some info and were hoping someone out there might be able to help. My husband and I moved from the UK to LA three years ago and it looks like my husband will be relocated by work to Detroit... I am sure it will be a bit of a shock moving from SoCal!!

Anyway, I have been trying to research the best areas to live in Detroit but everything online is SO out of date, so I thought maybe some of you fellow ExPat members could point me in the right direction. 

We have a 20 month son, so schools are not a priority but a nice, safe, quiet neighbourhood is.. Good parks, accessible dog walking are a must!

I'd appreciate any pointers anyone can give me!
Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## MattPackwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Where will your husband be working? Detroit or the suburbs?


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Downtown - the GM building... It'd be great if he can have a short commute but we are not holding our breath!


----------



## MattPackwood (Nov 6, 2011)

I would look in Birmingham or Royal Oak to start with. Ferndale is a possibility. That or the Grosse Point area.


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers Matt, I'll start our search with those!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

AmandaL said:


> Downtown - the GM building... It'd be great if he can have a short commute but we are not holding our breath!


What about asking the company or other employees who live in Detroit? It's hard to beat local knowledge. And you probably don't want to watch Detropia!


----------



## MattPackwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Detropea, isn't that the documentary about the problems in Detroit. You sort of have to take that with a punch of salt, remember they talk about Detroit and Metro Detroit. Metro Detroit included the suburbs, some of which are very nice (check out Bloomfield Hills!).


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

MattPackwood said:


> Detropea, isn't that the documentary about the problems in Detroit. You sort of have to take that with a punch of salt, remember they talk about Detroit and Metro Detroit. Metro Detroit included the suburbs, some of which are very nice (check out Bloomfield Hills!).


Yeah and it looks interesting. I want to see it. You can view a trailer here:






I've been to Detroit quite a few times. Yeah - there are some nice suburbs. The inner core is slowly being regenerated and having the sports teams downtown helps. Artists are moving into lofts downtown because it's still relatively cheap. The population has dwindled dramatically over 40 years and the city is now too big for the number of residents it has. It needs to consolidate and downsize. Abandoned neighborhoods are being are being torn down and returned to nature. I think Detroit is on the rebound but it'll be a long, slow process.


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

We weren't sure until today that the move would go through but looks like we are heading to Detroit in the New Year.. I am focusing our search on Royal Oaks, Grosse Point, Bloomfield Hills, Belle Ils and Ferndale...

Does anyone have a recommendation for a Realtor in the area?

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## chriscahoon007 (Oct 15, 2012)

I think Royal Oak is the best choice.


----------

